# Bolens 1600 eliminator



## sasav (May 18, 2011)

My tractor won't start. I have spark to the plug, fuel flow to the carb is ok. It seems there is no fuel to the cylinder. Is there an electonic fuel shut off at the carb? The tractor was running fine, the following day it would not fire.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

sasav said:


> My tractor won't start. I have spark to the plug, fuel flow to the carb is ok. It seems there is no fuel to the cylinder. Is there an electonic fuel shut off at the carb? The tractor was running fine, the following day it would not fire.


Electronic fuel shut off, probbaly so. Can you put a little fuel into the spark plug holes and get some combustion? If you do than you have an opernituity between shut off valve and carburetor or your comencer is out. It wont comence to run.


----------



## sasav (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I will try as soon as the rain lets up here. It's been raining for days. I am not familiar with the comencer, can you explain further. THANKS


----------



## sasav (May 18, 2011)

Ok, put fuel in the cylinders and got it to fire. I disconnected the wire going to what it think is the fuel solenoid and still couldn't get the engine to fire. I noticed a block located on the engine that looks like it is sealed with a clear epoxy, with a burn mark on the circuit. Is this the comencer?


----------



## sasav (May 18, 2011)

Ok, put fuel in the cylinders and got it to fire. I disconnected the wire going to what it think is the fuel solenoid and still couldn't get the engine to fire. I noticed a block located on the engine that looks like it is sealed with a clear epoxy, with a burn mark on the circuit. Is this the comencer?


----------

